# Cassell, Mobley, and Wilcox Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.insidehoops.com/charity-basketball-game-090705.shtml


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
Stephon Marbury, New York Knicks
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat
Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix Suns
Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat
Antonio McDyess, Detroit Pistons
Steve Francis, Orlando Magic
Sam Cassell, Los Angeles Clippers
Ron Artest, Indiana Pacers
Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons
J.R. Smith, New Orleans Hornets
Dahntay Jones, Memphis Grizzlies
Mike James, Houston Rockets
Lindsey Hunter, Detroit Pistons
Derek Anderson, Houston Rockets
Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*



Weasel said:


> LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
> Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
> Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
> Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
> ...


WOW ... now, THAT is a good team of ballers. Wish it was televised.

Sam's been busy ... he was in Houston stocking trucks and distributing food, now this!!! I'm confident other Clippers (Elton, esp. because of his Mom's organization) are doing things behind the scenes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

The game is on tv:


> The game will be held Sunday, September 11th at 6 p.m. ET (5 p.m. CT) from the Toyota Center in Houston, Texas, and will be televised on TNT at 11 p.m. ET (10 p.m. CT).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

I wanna see how Cassell looks in the game supposedly he has been working hard this offseason.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

Sounds more interesting than last years allstar game.. And for a good cause to. Will be fun to watch. Any idea on how the teams are going to work? Standard West VS East, or sometihng else?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sounds more interesting than last years allstar game.. And for a good cause to. Will be fun to watch. Any idea on how the teams are going to work? Standard West VS East, or sometihng else?



No clue but Avery Johnson will be one of the coaches.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

I think someone said it was going to be a West vs. East thing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Cassell Playing in Hurricane Relief All-Star Game*

what'll make it more exciting is if the two head coaches pick there teams like a fantasy draft 5/10 minutes before game time  that way teams wont get time to practice with one another and see how they really mesh together


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers.com is reporting that in addition to Cassell both Mobley and Wilcox will be playing in the game.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i wanna see cassell play


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

nice to see some of the more big name nba players commiting time to charity, unlike team USA in the olympics.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The game is today and I was reading that before the game the players will be helping by donating food and assisting in some relief efforts, nice event.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't have TNT so anyone who can post updates would be great.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hurricane Benefit Game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Props to B34C for providing the links.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some things I have been told by others, Elton Brand called Kenny Smith from China and made a donation. Sam Cassell told Kenny Smith that the Clippers will make the playoffs.

Don't know why Brand is in China but it is very nice to hear that Cassell has confidence in the Clippers.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Don't know why Brand is in China but it is very nice to hear that Cassell has confidence in the Clippers.


Maybe he defected to China? or is trying to convince Yao to demand a trade to the clippers!


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

That was nice for those guys to do but I was a little worried that some one may get injured & it could have been Mobley but it came out alright.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think Cassell played during the game but him and Mobley from the pictures helped out handing out stuff. Nice guys!


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, Cassell didn't play but did y'all Barkley started laughing when Kenny said that Cassell believe that there going to be in the playoffs?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I heard that and people wont stop doing that until the Clippers do make it. Its time to stop the talk about how good there gonna be and now for them to actually turn into it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> I heard that and people wont stop doing that until the Clippers do make it. Its time to stop the talk about how good there gonna be and now for them to actually turn into it.


I agree, just because we think the roster is vastly improved doesn't mean squat to the majority of people out there. Until the clippers manage to put together a consistant & cohesive unit that is relatively injury free, no one will take us seriously.

Let them laugh all they want, the clippers need to prove themselves before anyone changes their mind.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Cassell knows more than Barkely, because quite honestly, Barkely is funny only because he is proven wrong a lot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know if this is associated with the game but here is an article on how Cassell helped.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=bucher_ric&id=2159082 



> Rogers credits two other Houston-based NBA players, Sam Cassell and Nick Van Exel, for also pitching in when NBA media were not around and the situation was at its worst.
> 
> "They were hands-on when it was thick," he said. "They were delivering toilet paper, baby formula. They did it all."





> Me? I'll take the image of Van Exel, Cassell and Rogers -- all three dinged for being selfish or self-absorbed at various points in their careers -- in the trenches and out of the spotlight, providing an assist and a rebound that involved no ball, scoreboard or paycheck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also Ewing at the after party:


----------

